# No Successful Daily Call for 3 weeks



## freemink (Oct 24, 2004)

Hi.

I have just noticed that I haven't had a successful daily call since 5th February. When I try a test call I get message: "Failed. Number unavailable."

Can't think of anything that changed around that time that might have had caused this. I did rearrange the cabling on 13th February, and I enabled Mode0 on 18th February.

1. I have a lifetime subscription.

2. I have a networked Tivo (few years now) so I guess the daily call is made over the network? But there has been a phone cable connected all that time. I've had no daily call problems until now.

3. I can telnet to my tivo. Network seems fine. 

4. I tried the test call with and without the phone cable connected to the tivo. I have checked the phone cable and it is working.

5. I changed isp/router November 2008

Any help diagnosing/fixing this problem would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Darrell.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Type nic_config_tivo at the telnet prompt and the menu options returned then let you see whether your Tivo is getting its data from the network or by a dialup call.

Nobody seems to have reported any issues with the daily call by network lately. The significant problems have all been with dial up of one kind or another.


----------



## DanielB (Sep 7, 2007)

I had an issue with my TiVo not dialing up (over phone) I do have a cachecard, but I use dial-up for daily call, it had not called for about 3 weeks, and was giving messages that it was running out of EPG. I forced a daily call, which seams to have cleared it and it now calls up daily. Hope this helps.

D


----------



## freemink (Oct 24, 2004)

Hi,

Thanks for your replies. According to the output from nic_config_tivo my daily call should be made over the network. What else can I do to sort this problem out?

Darrell

nic_config_tivo:
==========

TiVo TurboNet/AirNet/CacheCard on Tivo Configure - 20050218

Copyright 2002-2004 Silicondust Engineering Ltd. All rights reserved.

Detecting TiVo hard drive...

Detecting TiVo partitions...
Active kernel partition = /dev/hda3.
Inactive kernel partition = /dev/hda6.
Active root partition = /dev/hda4.
Inactive root partition = /dev/hda7.
Var partition = /dev/hda9.

Determining software version...
Thomson UK Stand Alone TiVo running 2.5.5-01-1-023

Remounting root partition...
Root successfully remounted as writable.

Checking installation type...
Configuring CacheCard installation.

Checking script...
Complete.

Current/New Configuration:
mac address = 00:0B:AD:8B:AC:C4
ip address = 10.0.0.11
ip subnet mask = 255.255.255.0
ip gateway = 10.0.0.138
debug level = off
daily call = network
cache statistics = 0 seconds

Ethernet Options
1: Change MAC address
2: Change IP address/gateway
3: Change debug logging option
4: Change daily call option

Cache Options
5: Change statistics reporting

General
9: View/extract log file
0: Apply and exit
!: Exit without saving


----------



## freemink (Oct 24, 2004)

DanielB said:


> I had an issue with my TiVo not dialing up (over phone) I do have a cachecard, but I use dial-up for daily call, it had not called for about 3 weeks, and was giving messages that it was running out of EPG. I forced a daily call, which seams to have cleared it and it now calls up daily. Hope this helps.
> 
> D


Hi,

If by 'force a daily call' you mean Make Test Call Now, then I have tried that. Is that what you meant?

Darrell.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

freemink said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your replies. According to the output from nic_config_tivo my daily call should be made over the network. What else can I do to sort this problem out?


Well you could obviously change the daily call type to phone and see if Tivo can then call up succesfully on the phone line. Then try changing back to network and see if anything has changed making the call that way. This is the easy no risk option.

If it still stubbornly refuses to play ball on making the call on either phone and/or network then try re-running Guided Setup on to a different program platform source to the one you are on "eg. if on Freeview change to digital satellite" or vica versa. And then after successfully completing Guided Setup reboot the Tivo both through the menus and another time by pulling the power plug. Then run Guided Setup back to your original platform and reboot again a couple of times through the menus and pulling the power plug, again only after all the indexing from running Guided Setup has completed.

Only trouble is if it can't make a call at all during Guided Setup (it ought to be able to though as Guided Setup resets various things on the Tivo) it will get stuck and require some kind of Emergency Kickstart procedure to get it out of this. This could also mean you potentially losing all your recordings if the worst came to the worst though and the Tivo changed to its backup operating partition.

Before you do any of that though can you definitely ping to the Tivo from your PC and if you telnet to the Tivo and run nic_config_tivo the gateway is definitely the internal IP address of your router on your local network?


----------



## freemink (Oct 24, 2004)

Pete,

So how do I do an 'Emergency Kickstart'? 
None of the above worked, and now I am stuck in Guided Setup... 

Darrell


----------



## DanielB (Sep 7, 2007)

freemink said:


> Hi,
> 
> If by 'force a daily call' you mean Make Test Call Now, then I have tried that. Is that what you meant?
> 
> Darrell.


Go to 'Phone Connection' -> 'Make daily call'

D


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

freemink said:


> Pete,
> 
> So how do I do an 'Emergency Kickstart'?
> None of the above worked, and now I am stuck in Guided Setup... l


These threads may help a little on the no call connection problem. Note that some of the posts in the thread are by our cousins from Across The Pond, although others are by UK forum members.

See www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=141715

and

http://archive2.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?postid=2432845#post2432845

I'm beginning to wonder if I shouldn't have a suggested a Clear and Delete everything, although that's equally drastic as it means losing all your shows and thumbs (which Guided Setup doesn't require so long as it completes ok).

I suppose an obvious next port of call would be to try connecting your Tivo to a different phone. Also you could try reverting to network access (as you will still have Telnet access and so can run nic_config_tivo again) and then try connecting the Tivo to a router on another broadband network (after altering the network gateway appropriately in nic_config_tivo for that router's IP address).


----------



## freemink (Oct 24, 2004)

Okay, thanks for the advice. I'll try a different phone, different cable, different router, and if that fails I'll take the TiVo to my parents house and try there!

I'll report back when I have some news....


----------



## WebAgents (Jan 3, 2003)

Hi,

The default gateway that tivo is using 10.0.0.138 is not a default ip for a router, are you sure that your routers IP is set as 10.0.0.138?


----------



## freemink (Oct 24, 2004)

You have sharp eyes WebAgents! But it is the (a) gateway address on my router. My router has two gateway addresses: 192.168.1.254 and the other one. I have tried them both.

There is a chance that this problem started when I reconfigured my lan ip address range - shortly after changing ISP and router. Can't quite remember when I did that though. But it wouldn't explain why I still can't make the call over the phone line? But come to think of it, TiVo has been making daily calls over the network for the last few years and I have changed telephone provider during that time.

I need a bit of time over the weekend to try a bit more tinkering...

Darrell


----------



## WebAgents (Jan 3, 2003)

I changed phone supplier a few months back...from BT to cable (not Virgin)...

My sky box refused to dialup and I was in danger of paying for multiroom as 2 subs.

After much messing about I found that Sky box dials 1470 before the number (as nearly all do) and my cable phone line didn't like it. I removed the prefix and all works fine.

I mention the above to hint that maybe your phone supplier not being BT (assuming it now isn't) could be the issue with the dialup side of the issue.

How about running a phone extension to a neighbours socket (if they are on BT) for testing?


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

WebAgents said:


> I changed phone supplier a few months back...from BT to cable (not Virgin)...


Can I ask what the cable company is. I was under the impression that other than the IOW the only cable company in UK was Virgin. I stand to be proved wrong.

Sorry for taking thread slightly off topic


----------



## verses (Nov 6, 2002)

As WebAgents says his location is North West England, I'd guess he's in Humberside where Kingston Communications run the telecoms network.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

verses said:


> As WebAgents says his location is North West England, I'd guess he's in Humberside where Kingston Communications run the telecoms network.


I thought Humberside was in North East England.


----------



## verses (Nov 6, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> I thought Humberside was in North East England.


Exceedingly good point. I'm just off to buy a compass. 

I'll skirt over the fact that I'm from the North East...


----------



## freemink (Oct 24, 2004)

WebAgents said:


> I changed phone supplier a few months back...from BT to cable (not Virgin)...
> 
> ...I mention the above to hint that maybe your phone supplier not being BT (assuming it now isn't) could be the issue with the dialup side of the issue.
> 
> How about running a phone extension to a neighbours socket (if they are on BT) for testing?


I'm BT now.

1. On dialup: I'd imagine that Tivo's default phone settings are correct for BT? Is that right?

2. On network: I'm guessing that Tivo's phone settings are irrelevant? I don't really understand how the network call works.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> I thought Humberside was in North East England.


Pete is that now not far from London like it appears Macclesfied has now become


----------



## WebAgents (Jan 3, 2003)

RichardJH said:


> Can I ask what the cable company is. I was under the impression that other than the IOW the only cable company in UK was Virgin. I stand to be proved wrong.
> 
> Sorry for taking thread slightly off topic


Smallworld Media - which was Wight Cable - which was IOW cable...IIRC :up:

Averaging 12-13mbps


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

WebAgents said:


> Smallworld Media - which was Wight Cable - which was IOW cable...IIRC :up:


Wow !!!! if you are in the North West hasn't the IOW grown  and I didn't even see it pass me by on its way North


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

freemink said:


> 1. On dialup: I'd imagine that Tivo's default phone settings are correct for BT? Is that right?


They certainly ought to be ok, although one couldn't rule out anything if your local exchange has already been converted to BT's 21st Century Network. See www.samknows.com/broadband/search.php to check this out for your exchange.



> On network: I'm guessing that Tivo's phone settings are irrelevant? I don't really understand how the network call works.


Yes the phone settings should be irrelevant if the Tivo is set to make the call via network. Instead the gateway address of your router set from Option 2 with nic_config_tivo at the Telnet prompt becomes the most relevant factor (along with your Tivo being on the same subnet mask etc). The Tivo ends up connecting to the same old Tivo servers to download the data using a network connection but it does so directly over the internet using the network card in the Tivo and the direct connection to the internet via your ADSL modem router instead of making an 0800 phone call and then connecting to the internet using the modem on your Tivo syncing the old fashioned way with the ISP on the other end of Tivo's 0800 dialup access number.


----------



## freemink (Oct 24, 2004)

Thanks Pete,

Nice explanation. Makes things a lot clearer now.

I think I have to take another look at my lan, router and tivo network settings. I think I manually configured tivo's ip address via linux configuration files (didn't know, or had forgotten, about nic_config_tivo). This could possibly be the root of the problem.

I'll focus on getting the 'network' daily call working (as opposed to the 'dailup').

Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> I thought Humberside was in North East England.


No such place as Humberside anymore (from a local authority perspective), now we have North Lincolnshire, North East Lincolnshire, Kingston upon Hull and East Riding of Yorkshire.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

RichardJH said:


> hasn't the IOW grown


Just had a look - it seems to still be there. Covered in rain, but there.


----------



## freemink (Oct 24, 2004)

Okay, just got home and I've noticed that tivo can't see outside my lan. I can't ping www.google.com (ping: cannot resolve www.google.com: Unknown server error)

Also
>ping 74.125.79.104
PING 74.125.79.104 (74.125.79.104): 56 data bytes
ping: sendto: Network is unreachable

Tivo can ping to machines on the lan with no problem.

Is this a problem with the router? Or Tivo?
I'm not sure how to proceed. Can anyone lend a hand?

Darrell.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

ColinYounger said:


> Just had a look - it seems to still be there. Covered in rain, but there.


Thats good it would have been a shame if all those ferries had nowhere to go


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

freemink said:


> Okay, just got home and I've noticed that tivo can't see outside my lan. I can't ping www.google.com (ping: cannot resolve www.google.com: Unknown server error)
> 
> Also
> >ping 74.125.79.104
> ...


I don't think that means anything. If I telnet to my Tivo it can only ping other devices like my router, notebook PC and internet radio on my LAN. If I try to ping a www address I get a "cannot resolve" message. But my Tivo does connect to the internet through the router to get its EPG data and I can access it from other PC's on my local network and also across the internet through my router using port forwarding.


----------



## freemink (Oct 24, 2004)

I can now ping an external ip address from tivo

ping 74.125.79.104
PING 74.125.79.104 (74.125.79.104): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 74.125.79.104: icmp_seq=0 ttl=245 time=117.874 ms

Does anyone know the ip address of the Tivo Servers? I'd like to see if I can ping them.
Although I realize that some servers don't support ping, but I'm getting desperate!


----------



## WebAgents (Jan 3, 2003)

Sorry but I don't know any network commands for Linux.

All I can suggest is that you double check all network settings.
If the TiVo is 10.0.0.11 with a subnet mask of 255.255.255.0 and the default gateway of 10.0.0.138 then make sure that your router has an IP address of 10.0.0.X on the lan side with a subnet mask of 255.255.255.0

I recently changed my subnet mask on my PC to 255.0.0.0 and nearly missed this change when I was troubleshooting network error.

.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

freemink said:


> Does anyone know the ip address of the Tivo Servers? I'd like to see if I can ping them.


From my tclient.log for today's call


> 03/03:19:00:41: /tvbin/TClient: Host = *204.176.49.3*
> 03/03:19:00:41: /tvbin/TClient: Port = 80
> 03/03:19:00:41: /tvbin/TClient: Phone = *08081050005*


The reason your earlier www ping attempts did not succeed is presumably because the Tivo cannot itself resolve www access attempts from the bash prompt unless it uses an intermediate piece of software to resolve a URL in to an IP address.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

204.176.49.3 and various other similar IP addresses (apart from the final 3 digits) in the tclient.log file are actually registered to the following:-



> OrgName: MCI Communications Services, Inc. d/b/a Verizon Business
> OrgID: MCICS
> Address: 22001 Loudoun County Pkwy
> City: Ashburn
> ...


So these are the IP addresses of UUNet/MCI/Verizon who are the ISP through which calls are connected to Tivo Inc (they also provide the 0800 number access route as far as I am aware). I guess the call is then routed on to Tivo's servers by UUNet through some secure internet tunnel or whatever in which there are no further IP addresses reported in tclient.log


----------



## freemink (Oct 24, 2004)

Hi Pete, I can ping the tivo server address fine from tivo. I'm beginning to suspect the router/isp?

Would someone with Cachecard mind sharing the contents of their /etc/rc.d/rc.net file

I wonder if mine is a bit screwed?

#
#!/bin/sh
#

if /sbin/insmod -f /lib/modules/turbonet2.o macaddr=00:0B:AD:8B:AC:C4 ; then
export DYNAMIC_NET_DEV=eth0
/sbin/ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.60 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
/sbin/route.tivo add default gw 192.168.1.254 netmask 0.0.0.0
fi


----------



## freemink (Oct 24, 2004)

Jiminy Cricket it's only working now!!!

I googled: tivo failed "number unavailable"

found this: http://www.freeranger.co.uk/TiVo/HowTo.htm

which says:
======================================
Getting Guide Data Updates to Work
If your ISP uses a Transparent proxy (eg NTL, BlueYonder) then you will find that TiVo will now not make it's daily call, either over the net or by phone. 
In this case, you will need to do a bit more hacking to get it to work.

Step 1. Getting a text editor onto your TiVo
...

Step 2. Hacking the Ident.itcl file

From the # prompt type: 
/var/hack/joe /tvlib/tcl/tv/Ident.itcl 
Look for this line puts $conn "IDB_TIMESTAMP: $now" 
Insert puts $conn "Content-Length: 0" directly after that line 
Save the file: 
Ctrl-K-X 
From the # prompt type: 
mount -o remount,ro / (Makes the File System Read Only) 
sync (Flushes your changes to disk)

Step 3. Suck it and see
=====================================

That seemed to do the trick. I have no idea what a transparent proxy is or if my isp uses one. I'm just happy that my tivo is alive again 

THANKS for everyone's help and patience.

Darrell


----------



## WebAgents (Jan 3, 2003)

No worries, just glad you got it sorted :up:


Oh, and make sure you remember the solution in a few months time when I have the same issue and have completely forgotten where I saw the answer


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

freemink said:


> That seemed to do the trick. I have no idea what a transparent proxy is or if my isp uses one. I'm just happy that my tivo is alive again
> 
> THANKS for everyone's help and patience.
> 
> Darrell


I now remember that quite a lot of UK Tivo users were suddenly affected by the transparent proxy issue a while back and fixed it using the advice you quoted. I think Plusnet was one of the ISPs involved plus perhaps Tiscali. If you do an Advanced Search on the Tivo UK forum section for "transparent proxy" you should find the threads involved.

Anyhow its good to hear you have fixed the problem now.


----------



## lcsneil (Jun 18, 2002)

Just noticed that mine has failed and last successfull call was Tuesday 3rd Mar at 05:33

I'm with Bethere.

I have ahd failures such as no dial tone which as I am Cacehcard over network is a bit strange. I know it's not my end as I havent changed anything for ages. Just trying a manual force daily call now to see what happens.


----------



## freemink (Oct 24, 2004)

I'm also with Bethere and get great download speeds 

If you continue having problems,
try the edit to: /tvlib/tcl/tv/Ident.itcl 
------
Look for this line

puts $conn "IDB_TIMESTAMP: $now"

Insert

puts $conn "Content-Length: 0"

directly after that line

------

see: http://www.freeranger.co.uk/TiVo/HowTo.htm


----------



## lcsneil (Jun 18, 2002)

freemink said:


> I'm also with Bethere and get great download speeds
> 
> If you continue having problems,
> try the edit to: /tvlib/tcl/tv/Ident.itcl
> ...


Tried that and still get either Wrong number or no dial tone.

(Note for other users you need to make the drive writable before editing by using *mount -o remount,rw /* )

Any other ideas?


----------



## smiffy (Mar 6, 2002)

I use PlusNet and have used this fix as my daily call kept failing.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

smiffy said:


> I use PlusNet and have used this fix as my daily call kept failing.


All previously discussed at http://archive.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?threadid=161736&perpage=20&pagenumber=1 but it was over five years ago.

Have you only recently changed to Plusnet or something?


----------



## verses (Nov 6, 2002)

For what it's worth, I'm on PlusNet and haven't needed to compensate for a transparent proxy.


----------



## kh57ca (Mar 9, 2009)

This past month I switched my home network over to a new ISP ( AT&T DSL ) from my Comcast Cable. I just realized this past weekend, that my Tivo had not updated via the web....since I made that change.

I knew that my series 1 was working fine on my network, as I had pulled a variety of files off in the past week with Tytool.

Then, when I tried to use a normal phone dial out....still didn't work.

After trying a variety of things.....I put my Comcast cable modem back on the network, and the TIVO was successful in make it's dial out via the web.

So then I started searching here for solutions. I've read through the posts on the Transparent proxy issue...although those seem to all be UK based issues.

Before I telnet into the TIVO and start mucking about...which I rarely do, so there is some danger of creating an even bigger issue......

Does anyone have any input on issues here in the states...specifically with the AT&T 2Wire DSL ISP hookup???

I played around with the model/router's firewall....but it didn't change a thing. And of course that would not have solved the transparent proxy issue, if that's the problem.

Any input here would be appreciated....otherwise my next step is to use some of the earlier posts to see if this solution helps.

Thanks....


----------



## Rob Randall (Nov 28, 2002)

Plusnet don't have a transparent proxy, but they do have a firewall enabled for each user which is on by default. I had to turn it off because although my calls weren't being reported as failed, they weren't succeeding 

After some investigation by a certain well-known 'sight-impaired citrus fruit' friend it was found to be that their firewall doesn't allow the TiVo to timesync it's clock with an internet time source. More details here.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

kh57ca said:


> After trying a variety of things.....I put my Comcast cable modem back on the network, and the TIVO was successful in make it's dial out via the web.
> 
> So then I started searching here for solutions. I've read through the posts on the Transparent proxy issue...although those seem to all be UK based issues.
> 
> ...


I suspect your best bet would probably be to start a thread on the US Help Centre forum with a link over here to this thread as only you and a small number of your US counterparts are open minded enough to ever visit this dedicated forum section for their old colonial cousins across the pond without being given rather a lot of encouragement that there is some relevant reason for them to do so (last time such a thing happened with a link across we suddenly saw a flood of our US cousins then turning up in a UK thread).

I don't see why the whole transparent proxy issue couldn't potentially be relevant in the USA.


----------



## verses (Nov 6, 2002)

Rob Randall said:


> Plusnet don't have a transparent proxy, but they do have a firewall enabled for each user which is on by default. I had to turn it off because although my calls weren't being reported as failed, they weren't succeeding


Aaah, I disabled the Plusnet firewall on day one as I prefer to handle that kind of thing myself


----------



## lcsneil (Jun 18, 2002)

My Tivo hasnt made a call via the network since 6th March. I have checked with my ISP (bethere) and they claim they havent changed any settings or transparent proxies. Note that I haven't had the phone line plugged in for several years.

I have tried adding the _puts $conn "Content-Length: 0"_ line to /tvlib/tcl/tv/Ident.itcl rebooted etc with no joy.

I tried reconfiguring the cachecard to dialup and it got listings via the phone OK. However, when I went to reset to network nic_config_tivo showed it as already set to network which was a bit confusing.

I have checked tclient logs and it looks like it is trying to use the modem (log pasted below or is that normal even when using network? (note when I tried this I had deliberately unplugged the phone line)

Anyone any ideas as to what else to try?

TIA

Neil

_04/02:06:35:23: /tvbin/TClient: Logging camid.
04/02:06:35:23: /tvbin/TClient: CAM_ID not found.
04/02:06:35:23: /tvbin/TClient: Ird Id.
04/02:06:35:23: /tvbin/TClient: toneOrPulse = 0
04/02:06:35:23: /tvbin/TClient: dialPrefix = 141
04/02:06:35:23: /tvbin/TClient: callWaitingPrefix == {}
04/02:06:35:23: /tvbin/TClient: phoneNumber = 08081050005
04/02:06:35:23: /tvbin/TClient: phoneAvailableDetection = 1
04/02:06:35:23: /tvbin/TClient: dialToneDetection = 0
04/02:06:35:23: /tvbin/TClient: Starting dial.expect with:
04/02:06:35:23: /tvbin/TClient: toneOrPulse = T
04/02:06:35:23: /tvbin/TClient: dialPrefix = 141
04/02:06:35:23: /tvbin/TClient: callWaitingPrefix = {}
04/02:06:35:23: /tvbin/TClient: phoneNumber = 08081050005
04/02:06:35:23: /tvbin/TClient: phoneAvailableDetection = 0
04/02:06:35:23: /tvbin/TClient: dialToneDetection = 1
04/02:06:35:23: /tvbin/TClient: useV34 = 0
04/02:06:35:23: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: In Progress CL| 30 24
04/02:06:35:23: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 CL|30
04/02:06:35:38: /tvbin/TClient: Whole result is spawn /tvbin/modemtest -expect
ATZ
ATZ

OK
Checking for modem type...
ATI3

P2109-V90

OK
Modem type is 2109
*****NEW***** modem
ATQ0

OK
ATS0=0

OK
AT+GCI=B4

OK
AT-STE=2

OK
ATW2S6=8S7=50S11=100%C0&D2+MS=V34

OK
ATW1X4

OK
AT-TTE=1500,200,500

OK
Current line voltage (in volts, of course!):
AT-TRV

1.40
OK
new modem...line status interrupt disabled
ATDT14108081050005

NO DIALTONE
dialcode is:10
04/02:06:35:38: /tvbin/TClient: PPP has failed, we've warned the user, set status to Failed
04/02:06:35:43: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: Failed CL| 30 24_


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Starting at the beginning because the logs don't mean much to me...
Can you ping your gateway from Tivo?
Can you resolve an external IP on a computer then ping that IP from tivo?


----------



## lcsneil (Jun 18, 2002)

AMc said:


> Starting at the beginning because the logs don't mean much to me...
> Can you ping your gateway from Tivo?
> Can you resolve an external IP on a computer then ping that IP from tivo?


Ping gateway - tick!
bash-2.02# ping 192.168.0.1
PING 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=0 ttl=64 time=2.825 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=2.455 ms

Resolve www.tivocommunity.com to 72.9.159.165

Ping external IP - tick
bash-2.02# ping 72.9.159.165
PING 72.9.159.165 (72.9.159.165): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 72.9.159.165: icmp_seq=0 ttl=50 time=229.280 ms
64 bytes from 72.9.159.165: icmp_seq=1 ttl=50 time=120.791 ms

So my tivo can see the outside world. I can also see Tivoweb from work OK

What would you advise next?


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

lcsneil said:


> What would you advise next?


Having established that your gateway hasn't been misset or reset by Tivo then you need someone who knows more than me - sorry


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

I would agree with you that it looks suspiciously like it is still trying to dial out via the phone line, and not go over the network.

I do not know WHY the nic_config_tivo program still think it is set to network, but my advice would be

a) go into nic_config_tivo and set it back to dialup, and save

b) restart tivo

c) go back into nic_config_tivo and set it back to network, and save

d) try a daily call, and look at the log file. If it looks like it is going over the network now, and not over the phone line, we can troubleshoot the logs from there.


----------



## lcsneil (Jun 18, 2002)

Cainam said:


> I would agree with you that it looks suspiciously like it is still trying to dial out via the phone line, and not go over the network.
> 
> I do not know WHY the nic_config_tivo program still think it is set to network, but my advice would be
> 
> ...


Ok tried that - set to dialup and saved, rebooted. Went back onto config and noticed it has changed the gateway. So reset gateway to the correct one - set back to network. Saved and rebooted.

Tried test call and Failed No Dial tone. Logs look the same as posted above (i.e. trying to access modem).

What now?


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

I've had this before! On two TiVos! It's totally annoying. 

Last time I solved it on TiVo1 by changing to dialup, then a HARD reboot (power down). When back, change to network (don't forget the gateway - you have to set that each time you change call method) and another HARD reboot.

TiVo2 was more stubbern. It refused totally to play, even after following the above. So I eventually let it call home via a telephone line and then did the above. Only then would it yield to my will.


----------



## lcsneil (Jun 18, 2002)

ColinYounger said:


> I've had this before! On two TiVos! It's totally annoying.
> 
> Last time I solved it on TiVo1 by changing to dialup, then a HARD reboot (power down). When back, change to network (don't forget the gateway - you have to set that each time you change call method) and another HARD reboot.
> 
> TiVo2 was more stubbern. It refused totally to play, even after following the above. So I eventually let it call home via a telephone line and then did the above. Only then would it yield to my will.


Well I let it call the mother ship yesterday via the phone to get data. So I tried changing to dialup. Depowered. Repowered. Changed to network. Fixed gateway. Depowered. Repowered.

Still no joy!


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Gahh. I feel your frustration - I've been there.

Have you tried re-installing cachecard drivers?


----------



## lcsneil (Jun 18, 2002)

ColinYounger said:


> Gahh. I feel your frustration - I've been there.
> 
> Have you tried re-installing cachecard drivers?


Well I think so - I ran nic_install cachecard when I had the drive pulled and it went into the config screen although I did note that it had kept the same IP address (192.1.68.0.200) unless that is the default one?


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

I'm having this exact same problem and have done for some time.

I've tried all the above suggestions.

Any one have any more ideas ?

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

Are you connecting through Dial-up or Network?

There were a lot of "Network" connection problems some years ago relating to "Transparent Proxies" being used by some ISP's.

Only certain ISP's used transparent proxies so once this was discovered, everything went quiet for a while.

A secondary problem which affects "Dialup" connections with certain Service Providers is dependent on the technology that SP is using in the LLU exchanges. This only affect's if you have moved your phone line to one of these companies.

Both problems are caused by the technology the Service Provider is using on their end.

The reason these problems have raised their ugly head again is because a lot of the main SP's in the UK both offering Phone & Internet services are being merged / taken over at the moment, probably due to the economic climate!

So people that have had no problems for years and not moved Service Provider for phone or internet can suddenly find they start getting connection problems as the companies merge both their businesses and their technology :-(

For example:

Pipex bought Bulldog some years ago, things remained un-affected. Both of these companies had a pretty large customer base. Tiscali has recently purchased Pipex absorbing all those customers. Tiscali was one of the culprits causing dial-up problems some years ago so it is now possible that any Bulldog / Pipex customer could start experiencing problems if Tiscali start moving / consolidating their technology!

Edit:
Announced 9:20 today (8th May '09) Tiscali has just been taken over by Carphone Warehouse (aka Talk Talk)!!!!


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

Hi,

I am connecting via Network. Regardless of whether I specify Dialup or Network, it seems to always want to use dialup.

I'm still with BT for telephone, so not using LLU.

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

Just looked at the logs again /var/log/kernel and noticed the following:

May 10 15:42:53 (none) kernel: eth0: unknown interface. 
May 10 15:42:54 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
May 10 15:42:57 (none) kernel: turbonet driver version 20050218 
May 10 15:42:57 (none) kernel: turbonet: updated tlb entry 2 to 1M 
May 10 15:42:57 (none) kernel: turbonet: using MAC address 00:0B:AD:09:12:B1 
May 10 15:42:57 (none) kernel: turbonet: driver installed 
May 10 15:42:57 (none) kernel: IP struct was not filled in! 

I'm guessing the 'eth0: unknown interface' and 'IP struct was not filled in!' isn't normal ???

Thanks in advance,
Daniel


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

djb2002 said:


> I'm guessing the 'eth0: unknown interface' and 'IP struct was not filled in!' isn't normal ???


Correct with regard to eth0, but it's normal for the "IP struct was not filled in" message to appear. You might want to check your Turbonet is seated correctly inside your TiVo, and that you have all the correct files installed for the Turbonet driver.


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

Milhouse said:


> Correct with regard to eth0, but it's normal for the "IP struct was not filled in" message to appear. You might want to check your Turbonet is seated correctly inside your TiVo, and that you have all the correct files installed for the Turbonet driver.


Thanks for your reply.

It was originally working perfectly, so I believe all the files are installed. - It is definitely seated correctly too, just checked on that.

I can connect to TivoWebPlus - so it is working in a fashion.

However, the TiVo will not use it for updates.

Any other ideas ?

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

djb2002 said:


> Any other ideas ?


Not really - the eth0 message would suggest you should have no connectivity, can you paste the output from "ifconfig -a" here?


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

Thanks for the reply.

Here is the output from 'ifconfig -a'.


```
bash-2.02# ifconfig -a
lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Bcast:127.255.255.255  Mask:255.0.0.0
          BROADCAST LOOPBACK  MTU:3584  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 coll:0

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0B:AD:09:12:B1
          inet addr:10.0.0.200  Bcast:10.255.255.255  Mask:255.0.0.0
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:9023 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:1524 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 coll:0
          Interrupt:29

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol
          inet addr:62.188.100.135  P-t-P:62.188.208.144  Mask:255.255.255.255
          POINTOPOINT NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:11 errors:1 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:11 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 coll:0
```
Thanks
Daniel


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

djb2002 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Here is the output from 'ifconfig -a'.


I would suggest reconfiguring your Turbonet again with nic_config and ensuring you have the default gateway added to your rc.sysinit.author, but beyond that not really sure what else to suggest. You shouldn't see ppp0 when your TiVo is configured correctly to use the network.


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

This maybe the issue. I have checked the 'rc.sysinit.author' file, and all that is in it is:

/var/hacks/TivoWebPlus/tivoweb

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

djb2002 said:


> This maybe the issue. I have checked the 'rc.sysinit.author' file, and all that is in it is:
> 
> /var/hacks/TivoWebPlus/tivoweb
> 
> ...


Sorry my mistake - the network commands go in rc.net, for example my Cachecard settings are:

```
bash-2.02# cat /etc/rc.d/rc.net
#
#!/bin/sh
#

if /sbin/insmod -f /lib/modules/turbonet2.o macaddr=00:0B:AD:xx:xx:xx ; then
        export DYNAMIC_NET_DEV=eth0
        /sbin/ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.7 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
        /sbin/route.tivo add default gw 192.168.0.2 netmask 0.0.0.0
fi
```
My TiVo IP address is 192.168.0.7 and the default gateway (my internet router) is 192.168.0.2.


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

Mine shows as:


```
#
#!/bin/sh
#
if /sbin/insmod -f /lib/modules/turbonet.o macaddr=00:0B:AD:09:12:B1 timing=3 ;
        export DYNAMIC_NET_DEV=eth0
        /sbin/ifconfig eth0 10.0.0.200 netmask 255.0.0.0 up
        /sbin/route.tivo add default gw 10.0.0.2 netmask 0.0.0.0
fi
#
```
The only difference I can see between yours and mine is the 'timing=3'.

I'm not sure exactly what that is for.

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

djb2002 said:


> Mine shows as:
> 
> The only difference I can see between yours and mine is the 'timing=3'.
> 
> ...


According to this thread (which is discussing US Series1 TiVos, so be careful!) you might want to try a timing of 6 - not sure if timing is needed for a Cachecard. I'm also not sure about the netmask value you are using for the ifconfig command, I would suggest 255.255.255.0


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

Milhouse said:


> According to this thread (which is discussing US Series1 TiVos, so be careful!) you might want to try a timing of 6 - not sure if timing is needed for a Cachecard. I'm also not sure about the netmask value you are using for the ifconfig command, I would suggest 255.255.255.0


The netmask value I am using is the same as what shows on my PC when I do a ipconfig

It was working previously so although the timing may not be the issue, I may try changing it (to test).

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Pretty sure both are normal.

(the two error messages in kernel.log)

If you're getting network connectivity to your Pc at all, all of that's working.

99.99&#37; you haven' got the TiVo's IP set to being the same subnet as the gateway and/or have the wrong gateway address set.


----------

